# new pics (back from bodyshop)



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

*Got my car back!
I had them take out 2" out of the bumper..if you remember pics from before it was too big compared to the rest of the kit.
Finally put on a rear bumper.
CF hood and CF wing.*


































*This is mine and my boyfriends car.* 










*I also had them paint the inner piece between the taillights.*










*Interior still isn't done yet!*


----------



## nurspec180sxr (Jun 19, 2003)

A little Ricey i think it would cleaner without the bodykit


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

screw that... its a nice blend of kits... i like the flow of the car personally I dont run body kits, but you did good! Dig the color too maybe you would wanna think of painting the edges of your hood to match the body color so its not so much of a square... I know i've done that and so have others. Now just maybe some JDM mirrors and a turbo :cheers:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good. I thought it was a B15, but if you were going for the not-b14 look, you sure got it. Slick.


----------



## nurspec180sxr (Jun 19, 2003)

I didnt realize that it is a girls car in that case its very nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wtf difference does it make?

pretty nice btw


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

do you have anypics of the bumper before the 2'' were taken off. it looks good though
the neon on the other hand..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it must suck for your boyfriend to know that your car is better looking than his.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the front end..the only thing I don't like is the wing. Overall though, it looks really good. Keep it up girly!


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

your car looks very good. it should be infront of your boyfriends car. we all know nissan comes first in everything. keep it up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks very nice now. The only suggestion I'd make is to powdercoat the wheels black. That would look positively sick on some black wheels.

I like what you've done so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

nurspec180sxr said:


> I didnt realize that it is a girls car in that case its very nicely done. :thumbup:


What the hell kind of comment is that!! It doesn't matter if it's a man's or a woman's car it's still cool as hell and a lot of work went into it. Stupid comments like that don't need to be made here.......


ANYWAY...back to the car......very nice!! Even for a girl.  J/K! Nice job!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for some reason i can always tell its a girls car..........nothing ment by that, its just for some reason when i see pics i think (thats a chicks car) and 8 times out of 10 im right.

any who, i love the car front end is good. i hate kits, but thats because nothing ever lines up, your however is very nicly fitted. so even though its real busy its still super clean :cheers: (bubbled bumpers, leaning head lamps, crap like that ruins it for me)

one thing i want to ask though, the rear bumper. whats up with the big hole? i think thats the ONLY flaw. the bumper looks good.....then it becomes a gaping hole, idk just my opinion. id say performance now :thumbup: keep it up!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn nice job on the car! hehe love the wing (have it too )

i think the invader c/f hood would of really made your front look good, im still debating which one to get. i dont think its too ricey like the others do... its tastefully done keep up the good work gurl!


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres without the front bumper cut









Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh damn! i see it! that looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Heres without the front bumper cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much was it to get the 2 inches out of the bumper?? it looks really nice and now i want mine done.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> for some reason i can always tell its a girls car..........nothing ment by that, its just for some reason when i see pics i think (thats a chicks car) and 8 times out of 10 im right.


Somehow i doubt that

Nice car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good. Def. a large improvement with the bumper cut, better proportioning and less snow plow style! Clean car!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking real good ! keep up the good work ! wonderful job !


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Can I hump it  

Awesome job! :thumbup:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it's alot better. I knew i had to do it cause it was not proportioned right.
To get everything done ( rear bumper, trunk rust removed and repainted, and the front bumper) cost me $1100.00 cash deal. He's the best around here and you pay for it. I wanted it done right so i went to him. He said for just the front bumper done it would cost me $350.00 - $400.00. Pretty steep but well worth it! It's alot of work just make sure the guy knows what he's doing and can handle a job like that, it wasn't just cut straight across and re-fiberglassed alot more went into it. 

I haven't done anything to the motor cause i had a swap planned but that went down the drain so this motor will have to do for now...i'll probably just buy an intake and header for now till next year. 

And my boyfriends neon is actually alot faster than my car but he's got an all motor project going quite a bit of work done on that car!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

engine swap? its got the sr20 what else do you want? slap a BB turbo kit on there and tweek it from there. :cheers:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Yeah it's alot better. I knew i had to do it cause it was not proportioned right.
> To get everything done ( rear bumper, trunk rust removed and repainted, and the front bumper) cost me $1100.00 cash deal. He's the best around here and you pay for it. I wanted it done right so i went to him. He said for just the front bumper done it would cost me $350.00 - $400.00. Pretty steep but well worth it! It's alot of work just make sure the guy knows what he's doing and can handle a job like that, it wasn't just cut straight across and re-fiberglassed alot more went into it.
> 
> I haven't done anything to the motor cause i had a swap planned but that went down the drain so this motor will have to do for now...i'll probably just buy an intake and header for now till next year.
> ...


wow for the price to get the front redone i would've probably bought a different one for a new look... but im not hating it still looks good.


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> engine swap? its got the sr20 what else do you want? slap a BB turbo kit on there and tweek it from there. :cheers:


Nah i want the GTi-R motor. 230hp...4 throttle bodies...just a cool motor. Plus it's pretty much drop in...

I was thinking of buying a new front bumper but i like the look of this one and i figured if i customize it then it will be different from all other kits (untill someone else does it).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like the look of it. Unique and well blended; the color gets mad props too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Nah i want the GTi-R motor. 230hp...4 throttle bodies...just a cool motor. Plus it's pretty much drop in....



yea yea yea. alot of $ for 3 more throttle bodies and a hint lower compression ( and a few oil squirters haha)


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

what part of oklahoma are u guys from im going ther in 12 days seminole?.... do u know were thats at... i have a 200sx its getting ther lol no wear compared to urs but i hope one day it will


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Yeah it's alot better. I knew i had to do it cause it was not proportioned right.
> To get everything done ( rear bumper, trunk rust removed and repainted, and the front bumper) cost me $1100.00 cash deal. He's the best around here and you pay for it. I wanted it done right so i went to him. He said for just the front bumper done it would cost me $350.00 - $400.00. Pretty steep but well worth it! It's alot of work just make sure the guy knows what he's doing and can handle a job like that, it wasn't just cut straight across and re-fiberglassed alot more went into it.
> 
> I haven't done anything to the motor cause i had a swap planned but that went down the drain so this motor will have to do for now...i'll probably just buy an intake and header for now till next year.
> ...


Wow 350 is a little out of my range right now. I would like to get it done but im scared that if i take it somewhere where it will be cheaper they will just cut it straight across and it will look like crap.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

its not my cup of tea, but i definitely give you props. :thumbup: personally i like a cleaner simpler kit, like the syndicate lip, or the erubuni gtr kit. but, that 2inch shave really does clean it up :thumbup:


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I think it looks great, that body work to the bumper made it 10x better.
Cool colors & nice flow to the car. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Wow 350 is a little out of my range right now. I would like to get it done but im scared that if i take it somewhere where it will be cheaper they will just cut it straight across and it will look like crap.



keep in mind that is in canadian $$ so of course it would be less for you... i would just make sure it's a quality place of business... reputation means more than money and time. It took my guy over a week to get it done but he wanted it to be absolutly perfect.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

keep up the good work. i like the color of the car wit the black hood and wing.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SONiCBOOM said:


> keep in mind that is in canadian $$ so of course it would be less for you... i would just make sure it's a quality place of business... reputation means more than money and time. It took my guy over a week to get it done but he wanted it to be absolutly perfect.


ooohh canadian...didnt relize that. im going to take these pics somewher and my bumper and try to get an estimate.


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Heres without the front bumper cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice....i really love what youve done to it. Your boyfriends car isnt bad either!! its just....well its like getting an A on a paper and getting a C...both are goood....but i would take the A...hence your car is superior!! :cheers:


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

nurspec180sxr said:


> I didnt realize that it is a girls car in that case its very nicely done. :thumbup:


you same thought here i started looking and i instantly thought it was a guys car.. but to find out a woman came up with that i am impressed tell your boyfriend he's lucky... i wish my girl was into cars like that. good job with the car.. can't wait to see the insided.. when it's done of course.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, nice car. Looks better now that the front bumper was redone. I like your car better (atleast as far as looks go) but just keep up the nice and more importantly _clean_ work. Mine is about to undergo some serious body work so keep an eye out. 


ps- those pictures are great quality :thumbup:


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Very nice*

Very classey :cheers:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of what i'v done to the interior so far...i'm still waiting on my harness bar.



















The color on my trim didn't come out right it is supposed to be pink and it's purple i'm going to redo the trim when i find the right color.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

where did u get ur seats? but nice interior


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

what r those gauges?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the reason it came out purple is because its black underneath. you need a white base coat primer first to lighten the color. i would also sugesst you sand the leather grain out too (it makes it look like bad orange peel) but personly i wouldnt paint them pink. if you reeeeealy need to paint them i say color matched to the exterior. or get the aluminum kit like mike has.

after looking at the paint more the black under it is definatly the problem. t looks like tha paint you used is a metal flake candy coat (kinda of clear with metal sprakle in it) i can garuntee if you use some white duplicolor sandable primer to fill in the leather grain then sand it good and smooth you will have a nice bright sparkly pink trim.

(i think thats what tiped me off those pinkish stickers  )


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

what else do you have planed for the interior?


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the reason it came out purple is because its black underneath. you need a white base coat primer first to lighten the color. i would also sugesst you sand the leather grain out too (it makes it look like bad orange peel) but personly i wouldnt paint them pink. if you reeeeealy need to paint them i say color matched to the exterior. or get the aluminum kit like mike has.
> 
> after looking at the paint more the black under it is definatly the problem. t looks like tha paint you used is a metal flake candy coat (kinda of clear with metal sprakle in it) i can garuntee if you use some white duplicolor sandable primer to fill in the leather grain then sand it good and smooth you will have a nice bright sparkly pink trim.
> 
> (i think thats what tiped me off those pinkish stickers  )


They were sanded alot. They are really smooth. I had tried the color on white and black but it seemed better on black on the white it was too bright but i'm going to have to repaint them. I got some extra paint from the bodyshop i think i might paint them the same as my extirior...not sure yet.
Thanks for the tips  

I still have to get the back seat reupholstered. My friend is making a custom harness bar for me and i have harnesses to put in. Other than that i'm done.

They are faze gauges, air/fuel, oil pressure, volt. Hopefully i will be changing my volt meter to a boost gauge next year...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

SONiCBOOM said:


>


Nice. Next up some dark rims to match the hood and lights.

Seth


----------



## ExcessivePerformance (Apr 26, 2005)

nurspec180sxr said:


> A little Ricey i think it would cleaner without the bodykit


Souns like something I would hear on Honda-Tech.com :thumbdwn:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Very Nice, the front bumper looks 20X better, some people would just leave it like that. Good Job and Nice wheels??? :thumbup: 18s???


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

im2kwik4u said:


> Very Nice, the front bumper looks 20X better, some people would just leave it like that. Good Job and Nice wheels??? :thumbup: 18s???



Yes they are 18's ... They are for sale

looking to get something darker...i like the tenzo overdose in hyper black.


----------



## kennmonster (Jun 17, 2004)

It is good to see that it is not just guys, but infact girls with better rides than guys. Looks better than my truck that is for sure.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Yes they are 18's ... They are for sale
> 
> looking to get something darker...i like the tenzo overdose in hyper black.



thos rims weight about 28 lbs a peice. if you put those rims on, you can kiss going-fast goodbye


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thos rims weight about 28 lbs a peice. if you put those rims on, you can kiss going-fast goodbye


EDIT: oops she has an sr. never mind about my ga's are slow anyway comment.

sethwas -was right about the darker rims, also the chickenwire darkend would flow nicely with the color scheme


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

light rims:
SSR, gram lights, volk, rota, ATS, koenig, BBS, OZ, etc.

Seth


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*repeats "If you can't post something nice, don't post anything at all" to himself*



*sigh*


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> EDIT: oops she has an sr. never mind about my ga's are slow anyway comment.



its cool. i dont have one anymore anyways.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Car is looking SWEAT! love the way the wing flows, I think you should have the interior pieces color matched!!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its cool. i dont have one anymore anyways.


i do... ::sigh::


----------

